# OCPD locking device held in place by panel cover



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2010)

Saw this issue posted on another site and was curious on how everyone here interprets it.

NEC 422.31(B)

I have always accepted the inexpensive OCPD lock that is held in place by the panel cover.  Apparently not everyone else does.

What say you?


----------



## dcspector (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff this is meeting the intent of 422.31(B) to be able to lock the ocpd in the open position so one can safely service the given appliance. I realize the panel cover or a dead front holds it in place. Now with that said if the panel cover is removed for any reason and this lo is detached then there becomes a whole different safety concern beyond the intent of 422.31(B)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 18, 2010)

That device is for Square D's QO breakers.  The small slot on the far left is for a flat screwdriver.  You turn the screwdriver clockwise, and the tab in the locking device will slide into a slot in the breaker.  That will hold it in place.


----------



## dcspector (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Ken. Never had to use one, I always installed a disconnect next to the appliance and all do as well here. However, did my post make sense or am I out in the corn field?


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 18, 2010)

dcspector said:
			
		

> Thanks Ken. Never had to use one, I always installed a disconnect next to the appliance and all do as well here. However, did my post make sense or am I out in the corn field?


Ken lives in the corn field, which BTW is my goal someday, but I also believe that meets the requirements of 422.31(B).

BTW, give me a call Greg, thought you fell off the face of the Earth.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never used such a critter, Greg, and I've never even seen one.  I just recognize the design from having installed a similar device:


----------

